# Xbox help please



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi guys need a bit of help if possible:thumb:

I will be trading in my elite console and getting a new 360 with the 320 hard drive, my question is can I transfer my data from my elite onto an external hard drive then plug it into my new Xbox and load it up or do I have to link the machines for this to work?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

if you call microsoft they'll send you a data transfer kit FOC.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

The data transfer kit is not free anymore  you can buy it in game and Hmv for £12.99 but you will need both consoles.

http://www.game.co.uk/en/xbox-360-data-transfer-cable-49088


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

if you tell MS you had RROD and it's out of warranty they might send you one. they did with me.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

You can pull the cover off your elite hard drive and theres a slot under a cover on the new xbox that it it slots into. Few YouTube pics about it.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

So I can't use my Iomega hard drive to store the files on then transfer onto the new unit?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Dan J said:


> So I can't use my Iomega hard drive to store the files on then transfer onto the new unit?


No you can't do that as far as I know


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dan J said:


> So I can't use my Iomega hard drive to store the files on then transfer onto the new unit?


Yeh, shouldn't be a problem - I used an external HDD to transfer all of my stuff over - it was a 500GB HDD and it'll only recognise 20GB, but it's ok if you've got both consoles (which will be a problem if you're trading in). You'll need to make sure there's nothing PC-based on it however, as it needs a complete format.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

why not get the shop to transfer it all for you they usually offer that service as part of the trade in


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, I've borrowed the cable off my brother-in-law so alls good, I won't be trading my elite in at GAME though as they will only give me £60 for it with one controller which is day light robbery imo.


----------

